# I may have screwed up my YSL patent leather- NEED ADVICE



## N. Tosca

While I was in Palms Springs in scorching temperatures, the coating on my leather sunglasses case got all over everything in my LV Speedy.  I haven't cleaned the Speedy yet, I'm not sure where to send it so if someone has any suggestions I'll take that too.  In the mean time I used a little nail polish remover & q-tips to remove the melted coating from everything else including my YSL patent leather make-up case.  While it didn't damage anything else I used the nail polish remover on, it did take the shine off the areas I applied it to the make-up case and now it looks terrible.  Does anyone know what I can do to restore the the leather?


----------



## tutushopper

Since acetone (the key ingredient in nail polish remover) is a big no-no for all kinds of leather, I would get your bag to a professional asap to see if this can be saved.


----------



## randr21

I dont believe theres anything you can do to bring the shine back to patent.  I know b/c I took my YSL bag to the boutique and they couldnt do anything


----------



## papertiger

I agree I'm afraid. Patent leather can't really be restored


----------



## Shoebaglady

I've heard vaseline works.

I googled it:

"Restore the shine of the patent leather with petroleum jelly. Put about one tsp. of petroleum jelly on a clean, soft cloth. Use the cloth to apply the petroleum jelly to the surface of the leather. Be sure to thoroughly rub the jelly into the leather and do not apply additional amounts of petroleum jelly. Too much jelly will leave a residue that can attract dust and stain hosiery."

http://www.ehow.com/how_5841127_fix-patent-leather-shoes.html

I have not tried this myself so proceed with caution.


----------



## rescueGirl

Hello,

Are we allowed to recommend companies here. I know a service specializing in 
the cleaning of LV's etc.

Let me know ad I will post the link


----------



## rockstarmadness

I have a sticker residue issue on patent leather. After buying a beautiful Marc Jacobs patent leather wallet at a vintage boutique, the store put a sales sticker inside on the patent leather and RUINED the wallet- I can't get the rest of the sticker off, or some of the residue. Any advice?


----------



## rockstarmadness

Okay Purse Forum enthusiastists! I actually solved my own problem with the removal of adhesive residue from my Marc Jacobs patent leather wallet. I read and read and finally found something that sounded reasonable: Windex! While it worked for me (and I rubbed and rubbed), I still would like to know if it has worked for others? It didn't destroy the finish, and took all the ugly sticky off with no consequences. Yay! Good luck with cleaning patent leather- it is a pain!


----------



## Jessica2

For me, patent leather has just been so easy and trouble free for more then 10 years.  It is my most favorite purse material.

Maybe, I have just been lucky..so far.

I have noticed some sun glass residue come off, and wiped the black dots off face.


----------



## alliemia

i think you can rub a little vaseline into the dull part and it should help. but don't slather it on or you'll make a mess.


----------



## Murphy47

My mother has used windex on her patent ( and everything else) for at least 45 years to no ill effect for at least 45 years. Just use a soft cloth and wipe off promptly.


----------



## Jessica2

I think Windex is a great idea, or even a more natural kind from Whole Foods.  
The material does simply wipe clean!


----------



## luvmypups

I am working on getting a foul odor out of a Coach handbag I bought off eBay (seller will not even discuss it) and am trying Windex there too. Seems to not damage the patent at all. A little different situation, but hope it helps


----------



## Ying2888

send it to a luxury bag cleaner! search for mybagspa.com, its available in a few countries, not sure about yours. and they do a very good job in colour restoration and cleaning!


----------



## Tianvu

rescueGirl said:


> Hello,
> 
> Are we allowed to recommend companies here. I know a service specializing in
> the cleaning of LV's etc.
> 
> Let me know ad I will post the link



I would like to know! I would appreciate it if you can message me the info! Thanks!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Shoebaglady said:


> I've heard vaseline works.
> 
> I googled it:
> 
> "Restore the shine of the patent leather with petroleum jelly. Put about one tsp. of petroleum jelly on a clean, soft cloth. Use the cloth to apply the petroleum jelly to the surface of the leather. Be sure to thoroughly rub the jelly into the leather and do not apply additional amounts of petroleum jelly. Too much jelly will leave a residue that can attract dust and stain hosiery."
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/how_5841127_fix-patent-leather-shoes.html
> 
> I have not tried this myself so proceed with caution.



I'm wondering about the vaseline too.  I remember my grandmother mentioning to use it for a few things - one was to clean patent leather but not sure if it will remove that coating.


----------

